# Q7 Luggage Space & What Thule Rack?



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

Hi Everyone,
I'll be on vacation next month, and will be renting a Q7 and taking it on a road trip through Arizona. I rented one last year, but it was only my wife and I so space wasn't an issue. This year however, it will be six people and I know space is tight when the third row seat is in use.
My question is how many medium sized suitcases can we fit behind the third row of seats? Does anyone have a Thule rack (or other brand) with a luggage carrier on their Q7? Any thoughts/suggestions/experiences are greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Q7 Luggage Space & What Thule Rack? (006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_Hi Everyone,
I'll be on vacation next month, and will be renting a Q7 and taking it on a road trip through Arizona. I rented one last year, but it was only my wife and I so space wasn't an issue. This year however, it will be six people and I know space is tight when the third row seat is in use.
My question is how many medium sized suitcases can we fit behind the third row of seats? Does anyone have a Thule rack (or other brand) with a luggage carrier on their Q7? Any thoughts/suggestions/experiences are greatly appreciated.
Thanks 

Behind the 3rd row? *maybe* 1 suitcase. As with most cars of this type/size, there really isn't much space behind the 3rd row. For 6 people, you probably need a cargo box, unless you pack _really_ lightly








Thule doesn't sell a compatible roof rack in the US yet, so unless you're willing to import a EU spec one from the UK (I did), you'd need to use the Audi OEM rack. The EU spec Thule rack looks a lot better and costs roughly the same amount.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Q7 Luggage Space & What Thule Rack? (mml7)*

Thanks for the info. I went to thule.co.uk to see what I could find, but didn't see any mention of Q7 specific cross bars. Can you tell me what model, and where you ordered from?
Also, I'm assuming that all the US spec luggage boxes/bags will work with the cross bars, no?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Q7 Luggage Space & What Thule Rack? (006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_Thanks for the info. I went to thule.co.uk to see what I could find, but didn't see any mention of Q7 specific cross bars. Can you tell me what model, and where you ordered from?
Also, I'm assuming that all the US spec luggage boxes/bags will work with the cross bars, no?
Thanks again for your help.

You can get them from this place: http://www.roofrackshop.com/vehiclecheck/audi/q7/
I'm using an Evolution 1600 with it without any issues, though I did need to purchase the Xadapt2 adapters for my bike carriers (from any Thule shop in the US).


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Q7 Luggage Space & What Thule Rack? (006)*

21" deep x 45" wide x 28" tall are the smallest dimensions behind the third row.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 Luggage Space & What Thule Rack? (DestroVR6)*

FYI, Thule makes their "Rapid Aero" system that we ended up installing on my wife's Volvo XC90. Her previous car was an A4 Avant and we had whole setup for it from the Audi Accessories catalogue. Since we had replaced it with the XC90 (until the Q7 TDI comes out), I figured we were out of luck and would have to get a whole new setup. I learned though that the stuff is basically Thule Rapid Aero stuff.... sometimes European market spec. 
Thule makes Rapid Aero bars for the XC90 but not the Q7 from what I could tell in their configurator. Still, the advantage may be the reverse. I believe Audi makes a cross-bar setup for the Q7 that's the same as the A4 and thus Rapid Aero spec. So, what that means is that you could choose between Audi attachments and Thule Rapid Aero attachments (including cargo boxes) for greater selection. Further, if you have existing regular Thule pieces, I think you can buy parts for mounting to their Rapid Aero bars... basically the Audi setup. I'd want to verify if someone could post a photo of their Audi accessories crossbars, but I think this should all be accurate.


----------

